# Schubert Box Sets...am I missing any?



## SyphiliSSchubert (Sep 21, 2020)

After the releases of Bach's 333 New Edition box set, Beethoven's 2020 edition and Mozart's 225 Box, which all intended to display the composers' full works (though Beethoven's lacks some of his lieder), I was searching for something similar for Schubert.

Unfortunately, I could not find such a complete Box for Schubert. 
However, I did found those:

*Schubert Brilliant Classics Edition* from B.C. - 69 CD's, the most well balanced of all. It still misses a lot of vocal music.
https://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1559176

*Schubert Collector's Edition* from EMI - 50 CD's, misses a lot of vocal music.
https://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=168365

*Schubert: The Edition Vol. 1* from Deutsche Grammophon - 39 CD's (I have no idea where is "volume 2, or if it ever was released). It has no vocal music.
https://www.allmusic.com/album/schubert-the-edition-1-orchestral-chamber-piano-mw0002884458

*Schubert's Hyperion Edition* featuring all lieder - 37 volumes (some of the volumes have more than one CD)
Link to Volume 1 below, the other volumes can be found by rolling the page:
https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDJ33001

*Schubert-Lied-Edition* from Naxos - featuring all lieder - 38 volumes
https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.503801

The questions are (and yes, I googled for them before asking here):

Is there another Box Set from Schubert's works I may be missing?
Is there a truly full box set including all his works? Is some label planning on doing so?
Will Deutsche Gramophon ever release Vol. 2 of "The Edition"?


----------

